# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Morris] Δεν δουλεύει το εξωτερικό, F1 μήνυμα

## geogeo

Καλησπέρα,
Εχω το παρακάτω πρόβλημα με το morris 12000btu DCIN35102/DCOD35103 το οποίο αγοράστηκε πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου για το σπίτι, δεν εχει εγγύηση. Οταν το θέτω σε λειτουργία, λειτουργεί η εσωτερική μονάδα  αλλά το εξωτερικό μηχάνημα δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου. Μετά απο 1 λεπτό περίπου λειτουργίας εμφανίζεται το μήνυμα F1. Ηρθε τεχνικός της Morris και αντικατέστησε την εξωτερική πλακέτα με μια δικιά του αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Την εσωτερική κάρτα δεν την κοίταξε. Η ενημέρωση που είχα είναι ότι αν τον καλέσω μέσα σε 15 μέρες μπορεί να μου αντικαταστήσει την εσωτερική κάρτα αν έχει πρόβλημα και ακόμα και την εξωτερική (!!!!) με κόστος 100 ή 240 και τις δύο. Η βλάβη οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στις κάρτες ή παίζει να είναι και π.χ. μοτέρ ανεμιστήρα ή και κάτι άλλο. Επίσης με ενημέρωσε ο τεχνικός ότι σε περίπτωση αντικατάστασης των καρτών δίνουν 6 μήνες εγγύηση... λίγο δεν είναι? 
Τι με συμβουλεύετε να κάνω? Δεν θέλω να μου φτάσει η επισκευή όσο έχει σχεδόν ενα καινούργιο.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την όποια βοήθεια.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα,
> Εχω το παρακάτω πρόβλημα με το morris 12000btu DCIN35102/DCOD35103 το οποίο αγοράστηκε πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου για το σπίτι, δεν εχει εγγύηση. Οταν το θέτω σε λειτουργία, λειτουργεί η εσωτερική μονάδα  αλλά το εξωτερικό μηχάνημα δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου. Μετά απο 1 λεπτό περίπου λειτουργίας εμφανίζεται το μήνυμα F1. Ηρθε τεχνικός της Morris και αντικατέστησε την εξωτερική πλακέτα με μια δικιά του αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Την εσωτερική κάρτα δεν την κοίταξε. Η ενημέρωση που είχα είναι ότι αν τον καλέσω μέσα σε 15 μέρες μπορεί να μου αντικαταστήσει την εσωτερική κάρτα αν έχει πρόβλημα και ακόμα και την εξωτερική (!!!!) με κόστος 100 ή 240 και τις δύο. Η βλάβη οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στις κάρτες ή παίζει να είναι και π.χ. μοτέρ ανεμιστήρα ή και κάτι άλλο. Επίσης με ενημέρωσε ο τεχνικός ότι σε περίπτωση αντικατάστασης των καρτών δίνουν 6 μήνες εγγύηση... λίγο δεν είναι? 
> Τι με συμβουλεύετε να κάνω? Δεν θέλω να μου φτάσει η επισκευή όσο έχει σχεδόν ενα καινούργιο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την όποια βοήθεια.


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ F1 στο δικό μου Morris αλλά ήμουν εντός εγγύησης. Αντικατέστησε ο τεχνικός την εξωτερική πλακέτα Inverter και το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε.

----------


## lefteris251

Αν πιάνουν τα χερια σ ξηλώνεις μεσα έξω πλακετε,ς αισθητηρες, ματακι κ κομπιουτερακι κ κα πας σ εναν ηλεκτρονικο πιο λιγα θ σ βγουν απ οτι φαινεται κανενας πυκνωτης θ φταιει

----------


## geogeo

Καλησπέρα, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Σήμερα πήγα την εξωτερική πλακέτα σε ενα καταστημα στο Βύρωνα που επισκευάζει πλακέτες γενικά και μου είπε αμέσως ότι δεν επισκευάζεται, χωρίς κάν να κάνει κάποια μέτρηση. Να την πάω και αλλού? Γνωρίζεται κάποιον στα Νοτια προάστια?

----------


## petroglis

Καλησπέρα!μπορείς αν θέλεις να τα στείλεις Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## cooper007

> Καλησπέρα, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Σήμερα πήγα την εξωτερική πλακέτα σε ενα καταστημα στο Βύρωνα που επισκευάζει πλακέτες γενικά και μου είπε αμέσως ότι δεν επισκευάζεται, χωρίς κάν να κάνει κάποια μέτρηση. Να την πάω και αλλού? Γνωρίζεται κάποιον στα Νοτια προάστια?


http://www.nextstep-labs.gr/episkeyh-hlektronikwn

Τεσταρισμένος 100%

----------

Papas00zas (05-10-15)

----------


## geogeo

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονια!
Επέστρεψα για να αναφέρω ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε τελικα. Εβγαλα και τις 2 κάρτες+μετασχηματιστή εξω+ αισθητήρες και τις πήγα σε μια εταιρεία στη συγγρου στον παράδρομο. Μου ανέφεραν ότι φταίει η μέσα κάρτα αλλά δεν βρίσκουν ανταλλακτικό για να φτιαχτεί. Πήρα μια καινούργια απο την αντιπροσωπεία και επαιξε κανονικά.

----------


## andyferraristi

> ... και τις πήγα σε μια εταιρεία στη συγγρου στον παράδρομο.


Καλή χρονιά και σε 'σένα. Η εταιρεία αυτή που απευθύνθηκες ήταν επισκευής πλακετών, ή κάποιο εξουσιοδοτημένο ενδεχομένως service του κλιματιστικού σου ???

----------


## geogeo

> Καλή χρονιά και σε 'σένα. Η εταιρεία αυτή που απευθύνθηκες ήταν επισκευής πλακετών, ή κάποιο εξουσιοδοτημένο ενδεχομένως service του κλιματιστικού σου ???


Ηταν εταιρεία επισκευής πλακετών.  

Πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω, απίστευτο!

----------

